# Freedom Press, firebombed - donations being accepted



## Firky (Feb 1, 2013)

And they have no insurance cover. I am going to bung them a tenner in a cheque to help them out. Thought a few people on here may do the same.



> If you’d like help us out financially, email subs@freedompress.org.uk and we’ll tell you how.


 


> We are setting up a donation page. In the meanwhile, anyone who wants to donate can do so by ordering a book/s through the http://freedompress.org.uk website and emailing us at shop@freedompress.org.uk to let us know that your purchase was a donation. Please share!


 


> *Freedom Press* ‏@*Freedom_Paper*BREAKING: Freedom was firebombed last night. No-one hurt, upstairs is okay but shop and electrics have been seriously damaged.


 



> *Freedom Press* ‏@*Freedom_Paper*
> Not much to be done today, but plan for cleanup and appeal for cash (no insurance coverage sadly) will be getting sorted out asap.


 


> Many thanks for starting this thread. I keep updating the website with stuff – there's links to some photos and news items now, and I'm told there'll be something in the Guardian tomorrow.
> 
> On donations, a cheque is fine. Make it out to Freedom Press and send it to Freedom Press, 84b Whitechapel High Street, London E1 7QX. We don't have a PayPal account.
> 
> ...


 
Meatspace contact details:

Freedom Press
84b Whitechapel High Street
London E1 7QX
Tel/fax: 020 7247 9249

Webiste:

http://www.freedompress.org.uk/news/

Twitter:

@freedom_paper

Facebook:

?

Sabcat are doing a benefit t-shirt for the bookshop - all profits to Freedom

http://sabcat.com/product/freedom-benefit-t-shirt/


----------



## the button (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## cesare (Feb 1, 2013)

Awful sight.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 1, 2013)

wankers


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if were specifically targeted because of what it sold or if it was just a random act?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2013)

Who do you think might 'know' that?


----------



## the button (Feb 1, 2013)

Too early to say. The shop was firebombed by Combat 18, 20 years ago. And they had some far-right types in there mouthing off last year. But no-one's claimed it yet.


----------



## cesare (Feb 1, 2013)

Clean-up at 1pm tomorrow


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2013)

One month short of the 20 year aniversary of the last go. Maybe they got the wrong first of the month.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2013)

Isn't the main road totally CCTV'ed up as well?


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2013)

cesare said:


> Clean-up at 1pm tomorrow


 
Champion. I hope they get enough donations to cover the damage and get back on their feet again with more stock than they previously had.



the button said:


> Too early to say. The shop was firebombed by Combat 18, 20 years ago. And they had some far-right types in there mouthing off last year. But no-one's claimed it yet.



Pricks. I didn't know they had been targeted in the past.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm surprised that alleyway isn't secured. In fact I thought it was.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 1, 2013)

They are a vulnerable static target. Is this the herald of direct action by the fash?


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 1, 2013)

Awful.


----------



## the button (Feb 1, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm surprised that alleyway isn't secured. In fact I thought it was.


It is.


----------



## cesare (Feb 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Isn't the main road totally CCTV'ed up as well?



Not sure which cameras cover it tbh. Also there's that tree which would possibly obscure any view that the bank's ones have from the other side of the High St.


----------



## articul8 (Feb 1, 2013)

targeted for publishing BTF?


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2013)

I am asking them if they have a PP account as I don't know where my cheque book is when I think about it.

I'll update the OP accordingly if they do.


----------



## smokedout (Feb 1, 2013)

the button said:


> It is.


 
not that difficult to get in from the back though, and no cctv as im aware of


----------



## Wilf (Feb 1, 2013)

Fascists, burning books...

Cheers for the link firky, I'll bung 'em a few quid too.


----------



## the button (Feb 1, 2013)

smokedout said:


> not that difficult to get in from the back though, and no cctv as im aware of


It's not impossible to get out the front, either, even with the gate closed. As anyone who has had the good fortune to be locked in after a late-running meeting can confirm.


----------



## cesare (Feb 1, 2013)

bat020 on twitter said:
			
		

> just popped over to Freedom Books and chatted to one of their folk there. attack was definitely deliberate: shutter forced open, window smashed, liquid poured in and set fire to. corner of shop badly damaged but most stock seems to have miraculously survived. could have been a lot worse, bloke says. details of appeal coming soon and shop should be reopened by next week.



So cleanup tomorrow folks, 1pm


----------



## bignose1 (Feb 1, 2013)

The wankers will get collared cos they fucking brag......


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 1, 2013)

hope so mate! book burners to the last eh?


----------



## bignose1 (Feb 1, 2013)

If they are doing their job (plod) the CCTV in other areas to and from should be looked at for half an hour either side of the attack..they must have entered the area from somewhere. If the resources are put in this should result in a collar without them needing to brag.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2013)

It's in tonight's Standard.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...hit-in-suspected-firebomb-attack-8477541.html


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2013)

Cunts. Premeditated cunts.

Good (for want of a better word) to see it's made the paper.


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2013)

> UPDATE: We are setting up a donation page. In the meanwhile, anyone who wants to donate can do so by ordering a book/s through the  http://freedompress.org.uk website and emailing us at shop@freedompress.org.uk to let us know that your purchase was a donation. Please share!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2013)

firky said:


> UPDATE: We are setting up a donation page. In the meanwhile, anyone who wants to donate can do so by ordering a book/s through the http://freedompress.org.uk website and emailing us at shop@freedompress.org.uk to let us know that your purchase was a donation. Please share!


Thanks, Firky.  I'll have a browse.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2013)

Auction the burned books. The chairs too. Serious.


----------



## cesare (Feb 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Auction the burned books. The chairs too. Serious.


That actually might be a good idea and also save the cost of a skip


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 1, 2013)

Fucking hell! Just seen this.

I used to visit Freedom Books a lot when I worked in Bethnal Green.

Any suspects? Splinter group of EDL maybe?


----------



## Mr Smin (Feb 1, 2013)

Do they have any payment methods besides google wallet for the online shop?


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2013)

Smoke damaged stock, nothing the matter with it. May whiff a bit and be a bit yellow but still perfectly readable. That is a good idea.



Mr Smin said:


> Do they have any payment methods besides google wallet for the online shop?


They're setting up a donations page so maybe a paypal account with follow.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 1, 2013)

Time to get a copy of BTF I think


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2013)

bignose1 said:


> The wankers will get collared cos they fucking brag......


has it been reported to the police anyone know? id presume so, but...


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Auction the burned books. The chairs too. Serious.


Get the twitter people out and buy their sympathy...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Get the twitter people out and buy their sympathy...


Yes, see if somebody can trick Jan Moir into saying she wishes there had been gay people in there at the time.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, see if somebody can trick Jan Moir into saying she wishes there had been gay people in there at the time.


I meant more like levering people like richo liberals but ...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Auction the burned books. The chairs too. Serious.


Good idea.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I meant more like levering people like richo liberals but ...


Well, I've emailed some low paid lefties.  But if any youngsters can get the Twitterati enraged enough to reach for their platinum cards, so much the better.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2013)

I paid £50 for a burnt out chair...i can get a story out of this


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2013)

firky said:


> Smoke damaged stock, nothing the matter with it. May whiff a bit and be a bit yellow but still perfectly readable. That is a good idea.
> 
> 
> They're setting up a donations page so maybe a paypal account with follow.


Which you can't sell as new.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2013)

I just tried to buy a smoke-flavoured book, but it wanted me to sign up to Google pay.  I don't want to do that, so I'll pop a cheque in the post.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Auction the burned books. The chairs too. Serious.


 
pass the chairs off as being from the Siege of Sydney Street. Somebody will bite.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2013)

pk done it


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> pk done it


How late are ye?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> pk done it


Ah yes, the epsom arsonist. From what i've heard there's some decent cctv.


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...b452f0-6c9c-11e2-8f4f-2abd96162ba8_story.html

The Washing Post!!!



> LONDON — One of Britain’s oldest anarchist publishers says its east London bookshop has been firebombed.


 
Every cloud and all that! 

ska invita



> London’s Metropolitan Police said it was called by the fire brigade around 5:30 a.m. to reports of a fire in progress at the bookshop on Whitechapel Road.
> Police say the incident is being treated as suspicious and that inquiries into the blaze’s circumstances are under way.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Feb 1, 2013)

is there any online payment system set up yet? i'll give £50


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2013)

Divisive Cotton said:


> is there any online payment system set up yet? i'll give £50


You're right by aren't you DC?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Feb 1, 2013)

right by Freedom? naw I'm in the suburbs


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2013)

Divisive Cotton said:


> right by Freedom? naw I'm in the suburbs


Apols, thought you were.


----------



## sunny jim (Feb 1, 2013)

Anybody know what bus I can get tomorrow from London Bridge to the book shop? Cant use the tube as I got a dog this weekend and it has escalator issues.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> How late are ye?


Eh? I did not see him mentioned here


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2013)

42 I think, will check


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Eh? I did not see him mentioned here


Nevertheless


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2013)

well the 42 goes tower bridge road which is a 5 minute walk from london bridge. but its only about another ten minute walk from there.


----------



## cesare (Feb 1, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Anybody know what bus I can get tomorrow from London Bridge to the book shop? Cant use the tube as I got a dog this weekend and it has escalator issues.


Classic dog-on-a-string I hope  

The 40 goes from LB to Aldgate and it's a short walk from there to Aldgate East.


----------



## sunny jim (Feb 1, 2013)

The 40 goes to Aldgate bus station - does that go from London Bridge? Sorry for being a numpty, I dont live in London.

eta : Nice one cesare
eta x2 See ya there tomoz


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Nevertheless


I was referring to his empty boasting years ago. Not sure what you are on about


----------



## cesare (Feb 1, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> The 40 goes to Aldgate bus station - does that go from London Bridge? Sorry for being a numpty, I dont live in London.
> 
> eta : Nice one cesare


No worries. Yep it does, here's the timetable: http://www.londonbusroutes.net/times/040.htm


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 1, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I was referring to his empty boasting years ago. Not sure what you are on about


someone mentioned it in the other thread


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> someone mentioned it in the other thread


He does of course have 'form'


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> someone mentioned it in the other thread


I did not realise that. How remiss of me. I lie prone in supplication and penance


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2013)

Scruffy mongrel called Rizla?


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2013)

Regards to paypal:

Looks like I'll have to get off my arse find ye olde cheque book and scribe.





> Hi Firky,
> Many thanks for starting this thread. I keep updating the website with stuff – there's links to some photos and news items now, and I'm told there'll be something in the Guardian tomorrow.
> 
> On donations, a cheque is fine. Make it out to Freedom Press and send it to Freedom Press, 84b Whitechapel High Street, London E1 7QX. We don't have a PayPal account.
> ...


----------



## sunny jim (Feb 1, 2013)

firky said:


> Scruffy mongrel called Rizla?


 
He's a scruffy mongrel called Mutley. Not like the Scruffy though.

eta: if that post was aimed at me.


----------



## cesare (Feb 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> He does of course have 'form'


Oi. i think you mean "previous".


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2013)

The Time Lord.


----------



## love detective (Feb 1, 2013)

firky said:


> Regards to paypal:
> 
> Looks like I'll have to get off my arse find ye olde cheque book and scribe.


 
The person who wrote that mail was in the shop when it was attacked by C18 twenty years ago in 1993


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 1, 2013)

IC3D said:


> Time to get a copy of BTF I think


 
you mean you havent already got 2? outraged!


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2013)

love detective said:


> The person who wrote that mail was in the shop when it was attacked by C18 twenty years ago in 1993


 
Holy shit, and she's still soldering on despite. Much respect, must be terrifying and difficult for her to sleep.

Nicely spotted.

Not going to moan about not having a paypal account now, I will get off my arse and find the cheque book, failing that a postal order.


FridgeMagnet anychance of a sticky or changing the title to have the word 'donations' in the title?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2013)

firky said:


> Regards to paypal:
> 
> Looks like I'll have to get off my arse find ye olde cheque book and scribe.
> 
> ...


​ 
I've popped a cheque in the post, and circulated the plea.  I'm sorry I can't lend a hand with the clear up, but I hope they get plenty of bodies.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 1, 2013)

the story is on Associated Press wires so shd be getting out and about by now.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 1, 2013)

firky said:


> Holy shit, and she's still soldering on despite. Much respect, must be terrifying and difficult for her to sleep.
> 
> Nicely spotted.
> 
> ...


Yeah, could do, hold on a mo.


----------



## smokedout (Feb 1, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Anybody know what bus I can get tomorrow from London Bridge to the book shop? Cant use the tube as I got a dog this weekend and it has escalator issues.


 
go over Tower Bridge, you can walk it in about 20/25 mins


----------



## sunny jim (Feb 1, 2013)

smokedout said:


> go over Tower Bridge, you can walk it in about 20/25 mins


 
Getting a travel card from Brighton so might as well use it. Also I'd probably get lost


----------



## smokedout (Feb 1, 2013)

they can be funny about dogs on london buses thats all, it's dead easy, go over tower bridge and keep walking, is a straight road to aldgate: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?oe=ut...=X&ei=czoMUYjkOuuY0QX4k4CAAg&ved=0CJoBEPwSMAA

any problems just ask anyone how to get to aldgate (hopefully be fine on the bus, but just in case)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 1, 2013)

cunts

not sure i've been near this bookshop in ages, but still 

sunny jim - bus map for aldgate-ish here (opens as PDF) - the 40 will set you down somewhere in Aldgate Bus Station, this shows where Whitechapel High Street is in relation to the bus station (and where to get on bus to go back to London Bridge)

Similar lot for London Bridge here, since the bus station seems to be out of action.


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2013)

You can't get lost in that part of London, you just follow the bus stops on foot. I am a turnip muncher and never got lost (well) in London.


----------



## Melancholia (Feb 1, 2013)

"An east London store known as “Britain’s largest anarchist bookshop” has been badly damaged in a suspected firebomb attack."

Britains biggest anarchist bookshop? All a bit "Baghdad's biggest kosher butcher" tbf. 
I went there once. Full of ex public school boys in baggy jeans.
And WTF's an 'anarchist bookshop' anyway...shouldn't it be a fuckin library, with a 'bring it back sometime if you're bothered' lending policy?

Sorry. But someone had to say it. Just cos it might have been combat 18 or an EDL offshoot doesn't make it into a sacred cow. I got totally leathered by combat 18 once and, frankly, you wouldn't have checked your back pocket for a bit of slummy for me. Await your responses when it turns out to have been dodgy wiring cos some Jeremy who fancied putting his 'dignity of labour' schtick into practice fucked right up.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 1, 2013)

Melancholia said:


> I went there once. Full of ex public school boys in baggy jeans.


 
Don't believe you. It's never full.


Melancholia said:


> I got totally leathered by combat 18 once.


Don't believe that either.


----------



## sihhi (Feb 1, 2013)

Melancholia said:


> "An east London store known as “Britain’s largest anarchist bookshop” has been badly damaged in a suspected firebomb attack."
> 
> Britains biggest anarchist bookshop? All a bit "Baghdad's biggest kosher butcher" tbf.
> I went there once. Full of ex public school boys in baggy jeans.
> ...


 
Welcome but your post is 

No one has to spend money at Freedom or donate to cover its costs.

If you need money help, apply to your local anti-cuts or claimant support group to help get what you can.


----------



## Melancholia (Feb 1, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Don't believe you. It's never full.
> 
> Define 'full'. I was going with the sole occupant sense.
> 
> Don't believe that either.



Ok...so you don't believe they beat people up, or that I wasn't one of them? What kind of people do/ did they beat up? What kind of person am I?





sihhi said:


> Welcome but your post is
> 
> No one has to spend money at Freedom or donate to cover its costs.
> 
> If you need money help, apply to your local anti-cuts or claimant support group to help get what you can.



I didn't post that as an appeal for funds. I'm just not an anarchist. Nor do I especially like anarchists. All the 'anarchists' I've met are either confused youths in search of a label, poseurs on a 'gap' or outright middle-class vegan sandal wearers or whatever the expression is who would doubtless have been Methodist missionaries to Abyssinia if they'd been born a bit earlier; or touring the East End to redeem fallen women. I don't doubt your sincerity or solidarity with well meaning pseudo leftists but as far as I'm concerned they can go fuck themselves.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 1, 2013)

C18? they tended to attack female ANL members. 'full of public schoolboys?' of course it was. fuck off troll.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 1, 2013)

Melancholia said:


> "An east London store known as “Britain’s largest anarchist bookshop” has been badly damaged in a suspected firebomb attack."
> 
> Britains biggest anarchist bookshop? All a bit "Baghdad's biggest kosher butcher" tbf.
> I went there once. Full of ex public school boys in baggy jeans.


 
I used to go there regularly a few years ago, and I never encountered any public school types and my inverted snobbery antennae is second to none.

You sound like a wanker.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 1, 2013)

he is a fucking wanker. fuck off jeff marsh.


----------



## smokedout (Feb 1, 2013)

Melancholia said:


> I got totally leathered by combat 18 once


 
even a stopped clock


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 1, 2013)

unfortunate name for this thread smokey!


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 1, 2013)

smokedout said:


> even a stopped clock


Shh, if we wait long enough perhaps they will confess.


----------



## Melancholia (Feb 1, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> C18? they tended to attack female ANL members. 'full of public schoolboys?' of course it was. fuck off troll.



Yeah, sorry forgot. This must be a local thread for local middle class poseurs. End of the day, you lot look after your own no? If it's talking confected estuary, wearing a keffiyeh and saying something vaguely 'progressive', it's one of us. And how did you get to be an expert on combat 18...you talking about the Crouch End branch, wanker?  What the fuck's that about? Did they pitchfork babies too...throw them out of incubators? You think because someone's a vicious racist cunt, they can't handle themselves? What kinda childish wishful-thinking bullshit's that? Grow up.





[


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 1, 2013)

Melancholia said:


> Yeah, sorry forgot. This must be a local thread for local middle class poseurs. End of the day, you lot look after your own no? If it's talking confected estuary, wearing a keffiyeh and saying something vaguely 'progressive', it's one of us. And how did you get to be an expert on combat 18...you talking about the Crouch End branch, wanker? What the fuck's that about? Did they pitchfork babies too...throw them out of incubators? You think because someone's a vicious racist cunt, they can't handle themselves? What kinda childish wishful-thinking bullshit's that? Grow up.


Smelly sockpuppet crawled out the dirty laundry basket again....didn't win friends and influence anyone last incarnation either...it's the boil-wash for you....


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 1, 2013)

must have been on the white cider again. fuck off you fuckbugling arsedoughnut you have no idea. and no one cares.


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 1, 2013)

Will look into doing a benefit print. Just need to find a suitable artist first


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 1, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Smelly sockpuppet crawled out the dirty laundry basket again....didn't win friends and influence anyone last incarnation either...it's the boil-wash for you....


 
Who is/was it?


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 1, 2013)

sounds like fatty marsh from the cagoules unlimited.


----------



## Firky (Feb 1, 2013)

who gives a fuck, they're banned.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 1, 2013)

gawkrodger said:
			
		

> Will look into doing a benefit print. Just need to find a suitable artist first



isnt there some thread with someone offering their artistic services?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 1, 2013)

Wasn't either of these two....






or even this one....


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Feb 1, 2013)

I hope this is just a coincidence, but rather strange, would you not agree, that a new far right formation is taking shape and plans a London demo this very weekend. As evidenced by this email sent out by Britain First the other day below. See what you think: perhaps CCTV of perpetrators can be cross-referenced with neanderthals turning out for this one?


[*Edited to remove what I hadn't realised was a live link*]

Fellow patriot,
Recently, delegates from a multitude of different existing patriotic groups met to lay plans for a*unified, well organised new street protest movement.*
Representatives from *Britain First, the English Democrats, the South East Alliance and the English Defence League,* among others, met in a spirit of unity, friendship and reconciliation and agreed a strategy to launch a new association to bring together the disparate street protest groups that have formed recently.
Among others, speakers such as *Paul Pitt (South East Alliance), Robin Tilbrook (English Democrats), Paul Golding, Jim Dowson and Andy McBride (Britain First)* discussed the disintegrating situation in the street protest movement and were unanimous in their resolve to salvage the situation and forge a new beginning.
The political / elections route has always been the main focus for patriotic politics, but in recent years the emphasis has shifted away from elections*towards militancy, campaigning and direct action.*
Against this backdrop, we are pleased to announce the launch of the*'English National Resistance'*, a new beginning for the patriotic protest / defence movement.
The *'English National Resistance'* (new logo crest pictured above right) will confront, demonstrate and protest nationwide against the politically correct enemies of our country.
An infrastructure is being put in place behind the scenes as you read this, and more good news and announcements will be made soon.


The*'English National Resistance'* will avoid the mistakes of the past and a new strict Code of Conduct is being drafted that will govern the new movement.
Among the historical problems that the *'English National Resistance'* is resolved to address is the chronic lack of discipline at demonstrations, the lack of ideology and direction, a weak hierarchical structure and the elimination of outside influences and agendas.
These problems will be solved once and for all by the *'English National Resistance'*.
The *'English National Resistance'* will also take the form of an 'association', whereby existing street protest groups can join the new cooperative organisation and take a seat on the governing council, and several groups have already taken this step and joined forces.
The *'English National Resistance'* will build a new disciplined organisation that mobilises patriotic activists against any attack on our culture, rights and heritage.
This is an exciting new dawn for patriotic politics, and we need the unbridled support of all of our supporters to make this a success.
The first demonstration to be organised by the *'English National Resistance'* will take place this Saturday, 2nd February at the taxpayer-funded home of Islamic extremist hate preacher Abu Qatada.
We are calling on all patriots to assemble at *Canons Park tube station (Jubilee Line) at 12 midday this Saturday.*
From there we shall march the short journey to the taxpayer-funded home of Abu Qatada at*180 Uppingham Avenue, Stanmore, HA7 2JT.*
If you arrive late, please meet the demonstration at 180 Uppingham Avenue.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 2, 2013)

oh.

has it gone?



Mrs Magpie said:


> Smelly sockpuppet crawled out the dirty laundry basket again....didn't win friends and influence anyone last incarnation either...it's the boil-wash for you....


 


and Larry O'Hara - the top picture has a direct linky to their website - should it?


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Feb 2, 2013)

and Larry O'Hara - the top picture has a direct linky to their website - should it?[/quote]

error corrected!!


----------



## sihhi (Feb 2, 2013)

Why do European far-rightists use leftist imagery - the SWP fist and sea of black flags boldly smashing through the Matrix.






This doesn't happen in Turkey where they the fascists - have they their own imagery and symbols and don't need to use or adapt the flags of their opponents.

Is it intended as psychological pressure on leftists or something else?


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 2, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Why do European far-rightists use leftist imagery - the SWP fist and sea of black flags boldly smashing through the Matrix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's either very clever and cynical  branding intended to fool the hard of thinking or it's just that they missed that free Photoshop download or aren't very imaginative. 

You could almost play movement bingo if they keep it up.


----------



## sihhi (Feb 2, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> It's either very clever and cynical branding intended to fool the hard of thinking or it's just that they missed that free Photoshop download or aren't very imaginative.
> 
> You could almost play movement bingo if they keep it up.


 
It's odd almost as if they think the left thinks capitalism is like a Matrix conspiracy.

In Germany the "direct action" wing of NPD types go the whole hog and use antifascist symbols but with nationalist messages.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 2, 2013)

sihhi said:


> It's odd almost as if they think the left thinks capitalism is like a Matrix conspiracy.
> 
> In Germany the "direct action" wing of NPD types go the whole hog and use antifascist symbols but with nationalist messages.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Feb 2, 2013)

English National Resistance? Is this a new thing? wasn't there a group a few years ago with that name, well into all the autonomous nationalist stuff from continental europe. Bumped into a few of 'em in Leeds abour 4-5 years ago, there weren't many of them and they were a pretty pathetic lot. Thought they'd given it up. Have this lot revived the name, or something?


----------



## smokedout (Feb 2, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> It's either very clever and cynical branding intended to fool the hard of thinking or it's just that they missed that free Photoshop download or aren't very imaginative.
> 
> You could almost play movement bingo if they keep it up.


 
attempting to coerce working class struggle into nationalist ideas is hardly a new trick.

that enresist url doesnt work and goes to this:




> *Index of /*
> 
> 
> WestySpring01/
> ...


 


which might be of interest to anyone who knows more about computers than me. one of those websites contains gems like:



> As Whites become a smaller percentage of humans both in the U.S. and worldwide, some Whites sniff, incorrectly, that Whites should breed for quality instead of quantity and that’s how, they say, we’ll stave off our extinction.
> Nature disagrees. It is so obvious that quantity is what is needed for the survival of a group, that one feels silly even having to argue the point. The simple truth is that Whites, no less than any other living things must breed or die.
> Furthermore, this is not the right time for neo-eugenicism. How many stories do some people have to read about blonds dying out or blue eyes becoming rare to get it? How many once mostly white cities and countries, now full of non-whites, do some people need to visit to understand? You don’t win life’s game by being the few. You win by being the many.


 
if the eng dems and edl are opening signing up to this kind of shit (or happy to be seen to work with those who do) then that is a worrying new directon


----------



## sihhi (Feb 2, 2013)

smokedout said:


> attempting to coerce working class struggle into nationalist ideas is hardly a new trick.
> 
> that enresist url doesnt work and goes to this:
> 
> ...


 
Eng Dems - Chris Beverley's home now - have always been like this as in hard-right nationalists. So have the EDL leadership haven't they?


----------



## sihhi (Feb 2, 2013)

I think that logo is old, this is the new one



which is a return to "English" concepts - the Queen, ribbons, Fred Perry and a British English lion looking a lot like a golden version of Thundercats but with two teeth.


----------



## smokedout (Feb 2, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Eng Dems - Chris Beverley's home now - have always been like this as in hard-right nationalists. So have the EDL leadership haven't they?


 
fuck no, eng dems were desperate to distance themselves from any overt fash stuff, even threatening to sue anyone who called them fascists at one point


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 2, 2013)

Just seen this thread  

Will send a cheque, I even know where my chequebook is .....


----------



## sihhi (Feb 2, 2013)

at myself. These are different organisations that happen to share the same name.

This is the original ENR - image from their blog not much updated now.






'Southern English National Resistance'.
Radical Opposition to Capitalism+Imperialism+Globalism
For too long have Southeners been considered "posh" and "wanky" straight off the bat - an ugly stereotype that must be challenged, a facet of imperialism that must be resisted. It is time for Southeners to live out the true meaning of their birthright, to rise up and call a halt to all Northern, Welsh and Scottish mass immigration (Channel Islands welcome) and the denigration of Southern English culture. Globalism that seeks to mould us all into one identity-less paper bag must be opposed by all true Southerners.
Who speaks Southern English on the BBC News any longer? Only Asians like George Aaligayah. Huw Edwards and Kirsty Wark have taken over, Jeremy Paxman is being sidelined from Newsnight, or at least encouraged to speak in a more northern accent. Puppet traitors such as Nigel Farage (Independence yes but the United Kingdom no!) are constantly paraded on BBC News programmes. The depiction and inverted snobbery of Southern English people as clueless middle-class idiots such as Miranda, Rory McGrath and Phil Juppitus is the norm. We are at the stage where the younger generation believe Des Lynam is Southern English. No! The mongrelisation of the South must stop. We demand anti-politically correct figures for Southern England. (Northerners are allowed to voice anti-Asian opinions with the proviso that they are 'plain speaking', why not us?) Northerners are flooding our housing, and damaging the southern labour market, stealing our opportunities and educational scholarships. A scholarship for a course in Southampton open to people from the Shetland Islands where they do no work on Sundays and take part in the barbaric practice of blackening brides before their weddings. Which people in Britain are the laziest? Yes- the Highlands and Islands Scots - the quango for them the Highland and Islands Development Board has the most taxpayer money pumped in per capita of ANY regional development body. Northerners committing crimes in southern cities then housed in southern prisoners, paid for by your southern tax money, their families even get a visit once every six months paid for by you. The South of England was once considered God's own garden. Now under several waves of northern immigration which the South never had a chance to vote on and never had any sort of way to voice its opinion on, it has been transformed into something our grandparents _would never have recognised_. Unintelligible Brummie accents on the streets of Acton, vandalism, Old Firm rivalries imported into Portsmouth, crime in every southern market town, dozens and dozens of Mancunian geography teachers in Luton, growing rates of STDs amongst Southern youngsters, Glaswegian levels of alcoholism in Milton Keynes, thousands of robberies, police denuded of intelligence and wit due to entrants from the north who couldn't catch a bus let alone an Albanian criminal,  Cumbrian folk dancing in Torquay, Welshmen in the Fenlands? Please do not misunderstand us, we have nothing against the Welsh but simply request they stick to their own coastlines. Northerners raising our insurance premiums, wiping distinct Southern culture to form any ugly monarchistic mud-sludge culture of "British". One solution - southern national liberation. Southern soldiers are busy fighting wars we have no interest in, bring them back to work on our flood defences. Every winter 400% more Southerners are killed due to flash-flooding than Northerners - did you get a vote on this figure? - but where are our troops fighting wars? Abroad? Why? So that northerners get their Jobseekers Allowance paid from hard-working Southerners? They should be working on flood defences but their southern patriotic lives are frittered away as part of an elite globalist plot. Only with Southern English National Resistance will the South will rise once again.


----------



## sihhi (Feb 2, 2013)

smokedout said:


> fuck no, eng dems were desperate to distance themselves from any overt fash stuff, even threatening to sue anyone who called them fascists at one point


 
They are nationalists, see the approach in the comments http://morley patriot.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/english-democrats-take-second-place-in.html


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 2, 2013)

firky said:


> Regards to paypal:
> 
> Looks like I'll have to get off my arse find ye olde cheque book and scribe.


Cheers for that I was wondering who to make cheques out to.

Good on all those involved in the clean up and I hope things get back on track asap.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 2, 2013)

A media/press outlet being firebombed. Wow.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 2, 2013)

sihhi said:


> I think that logo is old, this is the new one
> 
> View attachment 28398
> 
> ...


It wouldn't be out of place on a 10% abv quid a can lager tbh. Special world cup edition.


----------



## Red Storm (Feb 2, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> English National Resistance? Is this a new thing? wasn't there a group a few years ago with that name, well into all the autonomous nationalist stuff from continental europe. Bumped into a few of 'em in Leeds abour 4-5 years ago, there weren't many of them and they were a pretty pathetic lot. Thought they'd given it up. Have this lot revived the name, or something?



British Movement put up a few of their stickers in manchester about a year ago.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 2, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> A media/press outlet being firebombed. Wow.


 
There's just a bit more to it than that Johnny, read back over the thread ...


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 2, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> There's just a bit more to it than that Johnny, read back over the thread ...


The Cannucks probably do that shit over a hockey match.


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Feb 2, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Why do European far-rightists use leftist imagery - the SWP fist and sea of black flags boldly smashing through the Matrix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The fash have been copying left symbols and language for their entire existence. This should be of no surprise. I mean the Nationalist Socialist Movement with their red and black flag


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 2, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> There's just a bit more to it than that Johnny, read back over the thread ...


 
A bookstore called Freedom Press _wasn't_ firebombed?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 2, 2013)

I like the title of this story.... about a 'suspicious' firebomb.

If a firebomb is thrown in the night by assailants unknown, can it be anything _other_ than 'suspicious'?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/01/freedom-press-firebombed-_n_2600288.html


----------



## sunny jim (Feb 2, 2013)

A book store called F





Johnny Canuck3 said:


> A bookstore called Freedom Press _wasn't_ firebombed?


 
A book store called Freedom was firebombed on Friday morning.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 2, 2013)

I've just read a half-dozen online reports, including Indymedia. It looks sure enough like the place was firebombed. What am I missing, William of Walworth?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 2, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> The Cannucks probably do that shit over a hockey match.


 
Hockey games, the city core gets burned.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Feb 2, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> What am I missing


 
The point, bigtime.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> The point, bigtime.


 
4 a.m zombie post.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Feb 2, 2013)

eh?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> eh?


 
I mean, your post didn't contribute any knowledge. It might as well have been written by a zombie.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Feb 2, 2013)

Ah I see. What a shame for you.

This isn't the place for it, so this is my final word on the matter. Absolutely gutted to see the shop attacked like this, I wish everyone involved the best and I'll try and rustle up a few quid towards the cleanup effort as soon as I can. And Johnny Canuck is an arsehole.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Feb 2, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 2, 2013)

Guardian link
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/feb/02/historic-anarchist-bookshop-blaze


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 2, 2013)

> Frances Lengel likes this.


 
Nice to know what side you're on _troy_.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 2, 2013)

fucking cunts, what an awful thing to do - glad no-one was hurt. Been meaning to get a few books from them recently, will get on the case. They couldn't afford to renew their insurance and it ran out last week...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 2, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Nice to know what side you're on _troy_.


 
Troy?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 2, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Troy?


did you like the racist cunts posts or what?
dick


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 2, 2013)

Melancholia said:


> I got totally leathered by combat 18 once


 
No one gets it wrong all the time then....


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 2, 2013)

ddraig said:


> did you like the racist cunts posts or what?
> dick


 
Yes, I liked some of melanchiolia's posts, dunno why you think he was a racist though - I was merely asking butchers where troy came from as I don't always understand butchers's posts but there is usually some kind of rhyme or reason behind them, so I was seeking clarification.

Can I ask you, ddraig - Are you in some kind of permanent state of apoplexy? Is your monitor or whatever you're viewing urban on all obscured by the little flecks of spittle that involuntarily issue forth from your frothing lips every time you type something? I can only come to the conclusion that the answer is yes.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 2, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Yes, I liked some of melanchiolia's posts, dunno why you think he was a racist though - I was merely asking butchers where troy came from as I don't always understand butchers's posts but there is usually some kind of rhyme or reason behind them, so I was seeking clarification.
> 
> Can I ask you, ddraig - Are you in some kind of permanent state of apoplexy? Is your monitor or whatever you're viewing urban on all obscured by the little flecks of spittle that involuntarily issue forth from your frothing lips every time you type something? I can only come to the conclusion that the answer is yes.


why are you asking if you already have a conclusion
totally calm here, been up about 30mins and on second cuppa, tis sunny and not too cold

you also asked where it had gone as well as liking its posts
thought you had a fellow traveller of the right to play with didn't you  awww


----------



## Firky (Feb 2, 2013)

WTF is hockey doing on this thread for donations and such?

Meanwhile in the real world the cleanup operation begins. Good on those who are helping


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 2, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Yes, I liked some of melanchiolia's posts, .


 
You liked a post that mocked a left-wing bookshop getting firebombed..... Think about that for a minute...


----------



## Firky (Feb 2, 2013)

I know you love a good book burning Frances but here's the cleanup:





> Freedom Press ‏@Freedom_Paper
> Loads of people heave turned out to get sooty and move books around


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2013)

Might pop in next week and buy an authentic burned book.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 2, 2013)

ah, grand response from folk. Well done!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I mean, your post didn't contribute any knowledge. It might as well have been written by a zombie.


And did yours? ffs johnny, what a clown you are


----------



## Flanflinger (Feb 2, 2013)

Fucking hypocracy of some on here.


----------



## Random (Feb 2, 2013)

Are there any ironic burnt books? A good pic of a charred Fahrenheit 451 would run on all international news wires.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2013)

Did Laurie Penny show up then? 

http://www.penny-red.com/post/42100694649/yesterday-the-historic-freedom-press-bookshop-in


----------



## Delroy Booth (Feb 2, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Did Laurie Penny show up then?
> 
> http://www.penny-red.com/post/42100694649/yesterday-the-historic-freedom-press-bookshop-in


 
Fair play to her if she did - someone in her position could be critical in getting the place back on it's feet and open again.


----------



## Firky (Feb 2, 2013)

Probably the first time she's heard of Freedom so I doubt it.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 2, 2013)

Of course she's heard of it, and if she said that she went then i think it's pretty sure that she went. And good on her for doing so.


----------



## Firky (Feb 2, 2013)

Of course she's heard of it before I was being facetious and I doubt anyone is surprised she turned up. I am surprised she had time and energy, she's off to Cairo this week I think. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 2, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Troy?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 2, 2013)

butchersapron said:


>


 
Soz, still don't get it, what's he out of?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 2, 2013)

Flanflinger said:


> Fucking hypocracy of some on here.


 
Rule from beneath. Literally.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 2, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Soz, still don't get it, what's he out of?


Shameless?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 2, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Shameless?


 
Could be. Looks like a Stone Roses poster behind him. Mind you, that doesn't necessarily mean it's in Manchester. Could be Eastenders. He looks like a typical Eastenders villain.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 2, 2013)

It's Tourette's bloke, no?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 2, 2013)

He's out of Ideal.


----------



## sunny jim (Feb 3, 2013)

I was the one with the dog.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Feb 3, 2013)

A mate says she will put on a Manchester based benefit. Will update as and when.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 3, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Might pop in next week and buy an authentic burned book.


 
I might have time to do the same this coming Friday, elderly mother duties permitting.

Should check whether or not they'll be open in the afternoon I suppose


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 3, 2013)

there was a small camera crew in one of the pics. did it get on tv or anything? looks like at least a dozen volunteers as well. good.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 3, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> there was a small camera crew in one of the pics. did it get on tv or anything? looks like at least a dozen volunteers as well. good.



They were saying on twitter that about 100 people turned out yesterday. Great stuff.


----------



## sunny jim (Feb 3, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> there was a small camera crew in one of the pics. did it get on tv or anything? looks like at least a dozen volunteers as well. good.


 
They were from Press TV.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 3, 2013)

It was on the news bulletins on radio 4 a few times, short mentions but still there. I didn't see a mention on the BBC site though, certainly not video.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 3, 2013)

fozzy, i clocked that after i posted. also they said the response was grand and they were well chuffed. benefit gigs being set up etc.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 3, 2013)

Many thanks to the Urbanite who subbed me in for this. Cheers our kid.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 3, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> They were saying on twitter that about 100 people turned out yesterday. Great stuff.


Excellent.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 4, 2013)

sihhi said:


> at myself. These are different organisations that happen to share the same name.
> 
> This is the original ENR - image from their blog not much updated now.
> 
> ...


 
Superb


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Feb 4, 2013)

Just out of curiosity mostly, but i'm wondering how Anarchist principles that relate to the police have effected how they have dealt with them over this matter?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Fair play to her if she did - someone in her position could be critical in getting the place back on it's feet and open again.


i don't see why when so many other people have been willing to help out for free & freedom's got along quite nicely for more than 125 years without the likes of laurie penny.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2013)

89 Til Infinity said:


> Just out of curiosity mostly, but i'm wondering how Anarchist principles that relate to the police have effected how they have dealt with them over this matter?


do you think anyone at freedom wants to be charged with obstructing the police over this arson assault?

pls engage brain before posting.

incidentally, you mean AFFECT, not EFFECT which is a separate word with its own meaning.


----------



## cesare (Feb 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't see why when so many other people have been willing to help out for free & freedom's got along quite nicely for more than 125 years without the likes of laurie penny.


Kropotkin v Penny smack down


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Feb 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> do you think anyone at freedom wants to be charged with obstructing the police over this arson assault?
> 
> pls engage brain before posting.
> 
> incidentally, you mean AFFECT, not EFFECT which is a separate word with its own meaning.


 
Why are you so aggressive all the time?!

What I mean is, don't you think the police might be a little reluctant to help considering the whole ACAB attitude usually exhibited by Anarchists


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2013)

89 Til Infinity said:


> Why are you so aggressive all the time?!
> 
> What I mean is, don't you think the police might be a little reluctant to help considering the whole ACAB attitude usually exhibited by Anarchists


a) it's by no means all the time;
b) that's not what you said in post #174;
c) i think that the police would try to do more in this case to avoid being sued for failing to investigate by those notoriously litigous anarchists.


----------



## Firky (Feb 4, 2013)

LITIGIOUS BUREAUCRATIC ANARCHIST LAWYERS 4U ORGANISATION.​NO WIN. NO FEE.​EVEN IF YOU DON'T HAVE A PHONE. PLEASE PHONE.​


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 4, 2013)

Coverage in Vice:
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/who-firebombed-londons-oldest-anarchist-bookshop


----------



## sihhi (Feb 4, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Coverage in Vice:
> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/who-firebombed-londons-oldest-anarchist-bookshop


 
Vice make my skin crawl, but that is a fair piece.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 4, 2013)

i like this line though! 'Looking at the horrific mess, I thought the shop would have to close for months, but this morning they’re back open for business.' great response from people.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2013)

sihhi said:


> Vice make my skin crawl, but that is a fair piece.


I read another piece - I can't remember where now, the link was on Twitter yesterday - where the writer was speculating on who did it. The article basically went: "Was it far right fascists? Erm, don't know. Was it the EDL? Erm, don't know. Was it local Muslim kids? Erm, don't know. Was it scorned former lefties? Erm, don't know. Was it MI5/undercover plod? Erm, don't know....."


----------



## Delroy Booth (Feb 4, 2013)

Paul Stott's piece? Hang on I'll find you the link

http://paulstott.typepad.com/i_inte...o-was-behind-the-attack-on-freedom-press.html


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 4, 2013)

bloody hell.


----------



## cesare (Feb 4, 2013)

Is Paul hinting that Brian Whelan's some kind of secret state hack?


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## butchersapron (Feb 4, 2013)

Odd piece in the comments, Kebele had a window smashed in a robbery a year or so agonot "all its windows bricked in a couple of weeks ago."


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 4, 2013)

but the facts aren't as dramatic are they?


----------



## Delroy Booth (Feb 4, 2013)

cesare said:


> Is Paul hinting that Brian Whelan's some kind of secret state hack?


 


> *Brian Whelan* ‏@*brianwhelanhack*
> @*MrPaulStott* can you amend the claim that I am linked to hope not hate please, you've got some of my close mates quite confused.


 


> *PaulStott* ‏@*MrPaulStott*
> @*brianwhelanhack* Why then did you leap on me last year on Twitter when I pushed Notes From the Borderland's critique of @*hopenothate*?


 
Interesting little spat taking place here.

EDIT: I'm not sure if a thread that's about Freedom bookshop is the right place for this to be honest. Should I get rid of it?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 4, 2013)

spats make threads run and run thus increasing possible donations.


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 4, 2013)

yeh, If Brian Whelan is HNH he has pulled off a deception that MI6 would be most jealous of ha


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Paul Stott's piece? Hang on I'll find you the link
> 
> http://paulstott.typepad.com/i_inte...o-was-behind-the-attack-on-freedom-press.html


Yep, that's the one, cheers Del


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 4, 2013)

Paul Stott is a top bloke btw


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Feb 4, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Paul Stott is a top bloke btw


 
he is a top bloke but he's wrong about Brian Wheelan and should remove the statement


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 4, 2013)

Divisive Cotton said:


> he is a top bloke but he's wrong about Brian Wheelan and should remove the statement


yeah Brian is alright as well


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 4, 2013)

They both are good lads, but Paul is wrong on this occasion


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Feb 4, 2013)

If indeed Mr Whelan cares to distance himself from HNH, then all can be resolved amicably.  Until he does...


----------



## audiotech (Feb 4, 2013)

Larry O'Hara said:


> If indeed Mr Whelan cares to distance himself from HNH, then all can be resolved amicably. Until he does...


 
Not read his tweets Larry, or am I missing something?


----------



## Paul Marsh (Feb 4, 2013)

Divisive Cotton said:


> he is a top bloke but he's wrong about Brian Wheelan and should remove the statement


 
Well lets go through the points in my case:

1. Brian Whelan slagged Notes From the Borderland on twitter for dissing Hope not Hate. I had never heard of him until then. The people who defend HnH from such criticism tend to be either members or supporters of that organisation. Oddly enough I am not snowed under by random Irish Times journalists debating the finer points of HnH's relationship with the Progress faction of the Labour Party.
2. On Twitter on the day of certain EDL demonstrations it has been clear Brian Whelan has been in contact with HnH staff
3. Brian has written for the Hope not Hate website.
4. His journalism in other papers has been used by Hope not Hate

I think its reasonable, given all that, to say Brian has, at some stage, been in HnH's orbit. 

I am sorry if this embarrasses him when having a pint down the Anarchist equivalent of the Dog and Duck. If its too much to bear, I am happy to give him space on my website to say what he does think about Hope not Hate and officials like Matthew Collins.


----------



## lazyhack (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Paul/Larry

1 - Can you provide a link so we can address what was actually said about Hope Not Hate and notes from the Borderland? (I am not an Irish Times journalist btw)

2 - On Twitter I communicate with scores of people particularly when reporting from violent demos, as a reporter that's what I'm obliged to do. That's the nature of the web.

3 - I have never written for Hope Not Hate or their website, they have copied articles I wrote elsewhere to their site, I was never contacted about this, neither do I care of anyone republished my work.

4 - see above.

I am not a supporter of HNH or Seachlight nor have I ever been. Furthermore, I was at Freedom as a former contributor interviewing people for Vice magazine. I have clarified all this on your blog.

What exactly is the implication here?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 5, 2013)

*opens deckchair and popcorn concession*


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 5, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> *opens deckchair and popcorn concession*


Timing, you're doing it right.



*cracks bottle*

*buys popcorn*


----------



## Paul Marsh (Feb 5, 2013)

What I can't get my head around is how Brian Whelan reached the political position he did, on Notes From the Borderland's criticism of Searchlight/Hope not Hate.

Either he had not read what we wrote, and just repeated something the likes of Matthew Collins or Joe Mulhall said about us, or he had, and decided Hope Not Hate deserved to be defended from our criticism?

As for the link lazyhack, go into your tweets for 20 June 2012. If that does not come up, give me your email address as I have the automated email twitter sent me of your comment at the time.


----------



## lazyhack (Feb 5, 2013)

I've never met Matt Collins or Joe Mulhall, in fact I have no idea who the latter is. Any opinions I might have expressed on NfTB were almost certainly second hand from Libcom.org

I'm sorry if I insulted NFTB, twitter can be rough sometimes but to extrapolate from that that I was acting as some secret agent at Freedom for people I have no contact with is bizarre.

There are people in the anarchist scene who know me since my teenage years and can vouch for me.


----------



## lazyhack (Feb 5, 2013)

The Tweet which supposedly places me as a HNH supporter - https://mobile.twitter.com/brianwhelanhack/status/215350590526599168

Personally, I don't see it.

This comes down to the use of the term "closely associated" and you haven't shown anything but superficial contact, the same amount of contact I'd have with any number of groups I have no political support for.


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 5, 2013)

From the BTF thread



Joe Reilly said:


> On another thread: "If you ask Freedom they can confirm that when threatened with legal action by a certain NUJ activist to reveal the names of the authors of Beating The Fascists (I had interviewed them to promote the book) I chose to pay out of my own pocket rather than compromise the authors. I also offered support to Freedom and the authors when my situation was resolved." Brian Whelan
> 
> The NUJ activist in question was Hoffman who offered to waive the £400 if Whelan cooperated. Not dissimilar /threats/offers were made FP staff individually and collectively. Their refusal to play ball cost them £4000.
> 
> Oh, did I forget to mention that Hoffman is a Searchlight photographer?


----------



## lazyhack (Feb 5, 2013)

When you add 2 + 2 to get 5, then rush to publish and refuse to listen to any evidence provided to the contrary, well you get toxic nonsense like this, from Indymedia this morning:



> Brian Whelan has been exposed as "closely associated with Searchlight splinter Hope Not Hate" (1), while Sam Fanto notes "Brian Whelan, whose article on the riots is no longer available on the internet and whose unpleasant and vapidly cynical comments over the years on libcom have now also been disappeared" (2). Who is covering up Brian Whelan's ties to the state? Libcom.
> 
> Libcom are deffo state themselves. Libcom founder member Jack 'Captain Anarchy' Upton has close links with the last labour government. He worked for his dad's pr company on state defined projects. His dad btw was a close aide of tony blair's while he was running the country and was one of his inner circle of spin doctors (3). Libcom admin Steven openly admits to working with the screws union, POA (4).
> 
> ...



Moronic.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Feb 5, 2013)

Matthew Collins follows me on twitter. Does that mean I'm "in the orbit" of HnH (and by extension, a fully paid up state grass?)


----------



## Paul Marsh (Feb 5, 2013)

lazyhack said:


> When you add 2 + 2 to get 5, then rush to publish and refuse to listen to any evidence provided to the contrary, well you get toxic nonsense like this, from Indymedia this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> Moronic.


 
That's one of the problems with Indymedia - anonymous people (who could be anyone) can post without responsibility.

Don't blame me for it though. If you appear with the hounds (Hope not Hate) it is bound to raise questions if you then appear with the Fox (Freedom). Yesterday you tweeted to me:


*brianwhelanhack*
@*MrPaulStott* I'm closer to ex-Red Action/AFA people than I am to Hope Not Hate, for what it's worth.

Brian - ever thought it is not possible to be both?


----------



## Paul Marsh (Feb 5, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Matthew Collins follows me on twitter. Does that mean I'm "in the orbit" of HnH (and by extension, a fully paid up state grass?)


 
No.

Although Matthew may get upset if you mention the Australian visa the spooks organised for him, or the Observer interview which talked about his work for Searchlight _and_ the security services in the far right. He was so upset when I raised it, persons unknown went to the Guardian/Observer website and edited out the bit about the security services from the online article. 

Good job I had a hard copy!


----------



## Rob Ray (Feb 5, 2013)

Paul/Larry I've known Brian a few years on and off and have contacts with people who have known him since he did his crusty teenage anarchist thing back in the day, he can be a dick sometimes but he's not state (mind you that indymedia paranoid seems to reckon _I'm_ state, so make of that what you will ).


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Feb 5, 2013)

I've just read that anon comment on Indiemedia. This shit has to stop. It all sprung (unintentionally) from Paul's badly worded blog post. Sowing mistrust amongst activists like that anon post on Indymedia is a classic state trick.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 5, 2013)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I've just read that anon comment on Indiemedia. This shit has to stop. It all sprung (unintentionally) from Paul's badly worded blog post. Sowing mistrust amongst activists like that anon post on Indymedia is a classic state trick.


 
It just looks mental though? Does anyone actually involved with anarchist/left politics take any credence in anonymous shit-stirring posts on indymedia?


----------



## sihhi (Feb 5, 2013)

I think lazyhack's post from indymedia - can't find it myself - is fall-out from the Aufheben issue. We will have to assume that all of Dialectical Delinquents and the people they've ever spoken with, the 'insurrectionist' types pushing the massive collaboration with police guy John Drury in all nooks and crannies of the social/civil anarchist scene line http://dialectical-delinquents.com/?page_id=9



 - don't hail from any middle-class families.



> And where did Brian Whelan show up and start sniffing around? Freedom. Freedom is the missing link between "Aufheben and Libcom’s partnership with police consultants" (7) and Brian Whelan's ties to the secret state, exposed by Paul Stott and Larry O'Hara. *It is clear that if Freedom wasn't firebombed by the state, it was probably for its naked ties to state collaborators Brian Whelan and John Drury.* Sam Fanto, 325, Contra-Info, Paul Stott and Larry O'Hara have done the movement a great service by piecing together this puzzle. This is about as clear as the secret state ever gets, otherwise it wouldn't be secret!


 
Two wildly opposite sets of firebombers of Freedom are promoted as culprits with very little evidence for either!

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2013/01/505687.html?c=on


----------



## sihhi (Feb 5, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It just looks mental though? Does anyone actually involved with anarchist/left politics take any credence in anonymous shit-stirring posts on indymedia?


 
No, but they're done to create the image of a constantly back-stabbing, vindictive and petty movement in the mind of anyone browsing. See link above.

"Don't forget the Anarchist Federation
21.01.2013 08:21

Bunch of private school tarquins, gays and trannies pretending to be working class. They also have a presence on the libcom admin clique. "


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 5, 2013)

Odd that the person they're pushing forward as making the most damningand substantive of criticisms and drawing together freedom, libcom, aufheben and whatever else pops into their mind comes from a very well known and very well off culturally prominent family. Let's see them turn their juvenile ire on him shall we? If they chose war they've chosen grounds that they're going to lose and lose heavily on.


----------



## cesare (Feb 5, 2013)

Is anyone willing to summarise that Dialectical Delinquents site?


----------



## the button (Feb 5, 2013)

cesare said:


> Is anyone willing to summarise that Dialectical Delinquents site?


 


There you go.


----------



## cesare (Feb 5, 2013)

Is it the left equivalent to prisonplanet and infowars?


----------



## the button (Feb 5, 2013)

cesare said:


> Is it the left equivalent to prisonplanet and infowars?


But lacking the level-headedness & intellectual rigour.


----------



## cesare (Feb 5, 2013)

Are they saying that Paul is related to Clifford?


----------



## Paul Marsh (Feb 6, 2013)

No - and for the record - I'm not.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2013)

cesare said:


> Is it the left equivalent to prisonplanet and infowars?


Do I want to know what they are?


----------



## cesare (Feb 6, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Do I want to know what they are?


Conspiracy theory sites that people like Jazzz frequent.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2013)

cesare said:


> Conspiracy theory sites that people like Jazzz frequent.


Cheers.  I'm not going to visit them right now, as I'm in a reasonably good mood this morning.


----------



## smokedout (Feb 6, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Cheers. I'm not going to visit them right now, as I'm in a reasonably good mood this morning.


 
you've really never come across alex jones? imagine a right wing michael moore on crack


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2013)

smokedout said:


> you've really never come across alex jones? imagine a right wing michael moore on crack


Ah, are they Alex Jones outlets?  I didn't know that.


----------



## Buckaroo (Feb 6, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah, are they Alex Jones outlets? I didn't know that.


 
Because 'they' don't want you to know....etc


----------



## Firky (Feb 7, 2013)

Doug Stanhope sober = Alex Jones.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 7, 2013)

new freedom paper out now! get yr money out! some excellent articles on anti-fascism again! 
http://www.freedompress.org.uk/news/newspaper/latest-issue/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, look at this post on the EDL's facebook page from over a year ago, threatening the Freedom Bookshop - coincidence?

http://twitpic.com/63356l


----------



## Firky (Feb 10, 2013)

Was almost 20 years ago to the day. Lots of coincidences.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 11, 2013)

> bourgeois communists ‘Aufheben


 
Its like wacky races


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 11, 2013)

firky said:


> Was almost 20 years ago to the day. Lots of coincidences.


 
what was 20 years ago to the day?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2013)

another attack on the bookshop

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...onations-being-accepted.305769/#post-11937020


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 11, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> what was 20 years ago to the day?


when it was last firebombed in 1993


Sabcat are doing a benefit t-shirt for the bookshop - all profits to Freedom

http://sabcat.com/product/freedom-benefit-t-shirt/


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 11, 2013)

Not an insurance job is it?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 11, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Not an insurance job is it?


No, cos they didn't have any insurance. It had run out a week or two before and they couldn't afford to renew it


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 11, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> No, cos they didn't have any insurance. It had run out a week or two before and they couldn't afford to renew it


 
Have they sacked the office/business manager?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2013)

did they not want to stock your book or something The39thStep?


----------



## Firky (Feb 11, 2013)

I doubt very few people have ever been sacked for being a victims of an arson attack.


----------



## Firky (Feb 11, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Sabcat are doing a benefit t-shirt for the bookshop - all profits to Freedom
> 
> http://sabcat.com/product/freedom-benefit-t-shirt/


 
Can a mod stick this in the OP please? I can no longer edit my OP.

FridgeMagnet


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 12, 2013)

Pleased to say I'll be printing a benefit print with a great Brum artist. More detials tomorrow


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 13, 2013)

firky said:


> I doubt very few people have ever been sacked for being a victims of an arson attack.


 
You are pulling my leg


----------



## manny-p (Feb 13, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> You are pulling my leg


Stop trolling bro.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 13, 2013)

cesare said:


> Is anyone willing to summarise that Dialectical Delinquents site?


 
I know nothing about it, but there's some great historical documents on there. I especially liked this leaflet, distributed in 1969 at a free concert in Hyde Park:

*"**SO WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING HERE ?  CAN’T YOU UNDERSTAND THAT THESE SCENES ARE NO DIFFERENT FROM THOSE THAT YOU ARE KICKING AGAINST ? —— TAKE YOUR PICK, SUNDAY NIGHT AT THE LONDON PALLADIUM, BEATLES, PINK FLOYD ITS ALL THE SAME SHIT. YOU JUST SIT THERE ON YOUR ARSES AND JUST SOAK IT ALL UP. SO YOU WANT TO FREAK OUT.WELL YOU CAN’T."*

"So you want to freak out? Well you can't." Genius.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 13, 2013)

was there yesterday and apart from a damp smokey smell, its back on its feet. great stuff.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 13, 2013)

manny-p said:


> Stop trolling bro.


 
Bro?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 13, 2013)

ddraig said:


> did they not want to stock your book or something The39thStep?


 
Fuck, that'll mean nowhere is safe!


----------



## manny-p (Feb 13, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Bro?


Yeah. Your my bro.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 13, 2013)

manny-p said:


> Yeah. Your my bro.


 
That's very comforting to hear Manny.


----------



## cantsin (Feb 14, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> I know nothing about it, but there's some great historical documents on there. I especially liked this leaflet, distributed in 1969 at a free concert in Hyde Park:
> 
> *"**SO WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING HERE ? CAN’T YOU UNDERSTAND THAT THESE SCENES ARE NO DIFFERENT FROM THOSE THAT YOU ARE KICKING AGAINST ? —— TAKE YOUR PICK, SUNDAY NIGHT AT THE LONDON PALLADIUM, BEATLES, PINK FLOYD ITS ALL THE SAME SHIT. YOU JUST SIT THERE ON YOUR ARSES AND JUST SOAK IT ALL UP. SO YOU WANT TO FREAK OUT.WELL YOU CAN’T."*
> 
> "So you want to freak out? Well you can't." Genius.


 
 sounds like King Mob ?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2013)

Freedom is not a gift from Captain Fink


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 14, 2013)

cantsin said:


> sounds like King Mob ?


 
are king mob any cop? anything of lasting worth?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2013)

In terms of what?


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 14, 2013)

cantsin said:


> sounds like King Mob ?


 
Yep.  Insofar as they ever took any responsibility for anything, it sounds like that was them.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 14, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> are king mob any cop? anything of lasting worth?


 
Not bad if your idea of politics and/or fun is a permanent riot interspersed by vaguely terroristic sloganeering.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Not bad if your idea of politics and/or fun is a permanent riot interspersed by vaguely terroristic sloganeering.


Blagging phil, blagging.


----------



## cantsin (Feb 14, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Not bad if your idea of politics and/or fun is a permanent riot interspersed by vaguely terroristic sloganeering.


 
piss poor - arent you supposed to be some academic or something ?

(makes sense I suppose)


----------



## cantsin (Feb 14, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> are king mob any cop? anything of lasting worth?


 
I like the (no doubt apocryphal/possibly Tom Vague created ) story about G Debord coming over to meet /check outKing Mob , who were reputed to be a crack pro situ -street firm , with a view to annointing them Situationist International UK -only to turn up in w10 and find the Wise brothers sat front of match of the day drinking beer. Debord supposedly threw a hissy + hotfooted it back to the Left Bank.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 14, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> I know nothing about it, but there's some great historical documents on there. I especially liked this leaflet, distributed in 1969 at a free concert in Hyde Park:
> 
> *"**SO WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING HERE ? CAN’T YOU UNDERSTAND THAT THESE SCENES ARE NO DIFFERENT FROM THOSE THAT YOU ARE KICKING AGAINST ? —— TAKE YOUR PICK, SUNDAY NIGHT AT THE LONDON PALLADIUM, BEATLES, PINK FLOYD ITS ALL THE SAME SHIT. YOU JUST SIT THERE ON YOUR ARSES AND JUST SOAK IT ALL UP. SO YOU WANT TO FREAK OUT.WELL YOU CAN’T."*
> 
> "So you want to freak out? Well you can't." Genius.


 
that's brilliant


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2013)

cantsin said:


> I like the (no doubt apocryphal/possibly Tom Vague created ) story about G Debord coming over to meet /check outKing Mob , who were reputed to be a crack pro situ -street firm , with a view to annointing them Situationist International UK -only to turn up in w10 and find the Wise brothers sat front of match of the day drinking beer. Debord supposedly threw a hissy + hotfooted it back to the Left Bank.


That was suppsosed to be the wise brothers (lead king mob people and still just about going strong - see my link above) - but they have said it's rubbish a million times.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 14, 2013)

cantsin said:


> piss poor - arent you supposed to be some academic or something ?
> 
> (makes sense I suppose)


 
So you want to freak out?

Well you can't.


----------



## cantsin (Feb 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That was suppsosed to be the wise brothers (lead king mob people and still just about going strong - see my link above) - but they have said it's rubbish a million times.


shame !


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm still going to tell it


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 15, 2013)

cantsin said:


> I like the (no doubt apocryphal/possibly Tom Vague created ) story about G Debord coming over to meet /check outKing Mob , who were reputed to be a crack pro situ -street firm , with a view to annointing them Situationist International UK -only to turn up in w10 and find the Wise brothers sat front of match of the day drinking beer. Debord supposedly threw a hissy + hotfooted it back to the Left Bank.


 
yeah i remember that. it tells us 2 things: debord didnt like soccer or beer in cans, and king mob were doing what many working class blokes do of a saturday night. i believe it was McEwans ale.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 15, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> In terms of what?


 
in terms of interesting ideas. i know they were pro-situ but that doesnt guarantee quality material. didnt they do summat on punk?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2013)

Despite being dead and buried years before it happened? I think you mean the text the End of Music which was attributed to the wise brothers by Stuart Home in one of his collections (at that time i think they were doing BM BIS i think) but which they say was nothing to do with them.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2013)

Have a read of this and follow the stuff where it takes is what i would suggest...


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 15, 2013)

yeah it was the home thing i was thinking of - 'obnoxious recuperator '


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 25, 2013)

*Benefit download compilation for Freedom Books, badly damaged in a fascist arson attack in Feb, now available from Iron Column Records. 71 bands and tunes from around the world (some recorded exclusively for this comp), in a plethora of styles, for a minimum donation of £1 (although please feel free to give more if you can).

There's also a link to a free high-quality mp3 version of the comp via the Bandcamp page (scroll to the bottom). We'd rather people have the music to help them through tough times than have to go without because they're skint.

Please share and spread the word.

http://ironcolumnrecords.bandcamp.com/album/a-new-world-in-our-hearts*


----------



## toggle (Mar 25, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> No, cos they didn't have any insurance. It had run out a week or two before and they couldn't afford to renew it


 
the timing of the attack is interesting then.


----------



## Firky (Mar 25, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> *Benefit download compilation for Freedom Books, badly damaged in a fascist arson attack in Feb, now available from Iron Column Records. 71 bands and tunes from around the world (some recorded exclusively for this comp), in a plethora of styles, for a minimum donation of £1 (although please feel free to give more if you can).*
> 
> *There's also a link to a free high-quality mp3 version of the comp via the Bandcamp page (scroll to the bottom). We'd rather people have the music to help them through tough times than have to go without because they're skint.*
> 
> ...


 
I have already bought the tshirt...

*rimshot*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2013)

Anybody know if Freedom are still in need of/accepting donations? We raised a few hundred quid for them but I think we may have forgotten to send it


----------



## love detective (Apr 1, 2013)

I took them down £300 (from the collective authorship of Beating The Fascists) a couple of weeks ago which was gratefully received


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2013)

There's a poetry anthology out now called Poems for Freedom, all funds to go to the Freedom Press.

It's available here http://www.lulu.com/shop/the-freedom-poets/poems-for-freedom/paperback/product-20987334.html, and I'm in it too 

SpookyFrank - yes they are


----------



## audiotech (Apr 26, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> *Benefit download compilation for Freedom Books, badly damaged in a fascist arson attack in Feb, now available from Iron Column Records. 71 bands and tunes from around the world (some recorded exclusively for this comp), in a plethora of styles, for a minimum donation of £1 (although please feel free to give more if you can).*
> 
> *There's also a link to a free high-quality mp3 version of the comp via the Bandcamp page (scroll to the bottom). We'd rather people have the music to help them through tough times than have to go without because they're skint.*
> 
> ...


 
Some damn good music there. Have shared widely.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2013)

toggle said:


> the timing of the attack is interesting then.


not really: this is cock-up, not conspiracy.


----------



## klang (Apr 26, 2013)

Firky said:


> I have already bought the tshirt...
> 
> *rimshot*


me too. two in fact.


----------



## Firky (Apr 26, 2013)

littleseb said:


> me too. two in fact.


 
Sabcat must have had a lot of orders because it took two or three weeks to arrive instead of a few days like it usually does. By the time it arrived I forgot I had ordered it


----------



## klang (Apr 26, 2013)

Firky said:


> Sabcat must have had a lot of orders because it took two or three weeks to arrive instead of a few days like it usually does. By the time it arrived I forgot I had ordered it


lol, same here, got it as a Valentine's present for my gf, surprised her with it 3 weeks later.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 27, 2013)

sojourner said:


> There's a poetry anthology out now called Poems for Freedom, all funds to go to the Freedom Press.
> 
> It's available here http://www.lulu.com/shop/the-freedom-poets/poems-for-freedom/paperback/product-20987334.html, and I'm in it too
> 
> SpookyFrank - yes they are


Anything by the Laura "the people's poet" Penny?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 27, 2013)

redsquirrel said:


> Anything by the Laura "the people's poet" Penny?


It's got a list of the poets in the link but can't see that name


----------



## sojourner (Apr 29, 2013)

I wrote an article about the anthology too, with a quote from Alex Clarke, the editor, if anyone's interested 

http://www.writeoutloud.net/public/blogentry.php?blogentryid=36351


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 10, 2014)

Freedom no longer to be published in hard copy. 



> We have come to realise that a sold hardcopy newspaper is no longer a viable means of promoting the anarchist message. Despite a huge publicity boost to Freedom following the firebomb attack last year (shop sales rose 50%) there has not been a corresponding increase in distribution of the paper. Only 29 shops, social centres and individuals now sell it and the number of paying subscribers has fallen to 225.As a result annual losses now amount to £3,500, an unsustainable level for our shoestring budget.



I confidently predict that it will be restarted with another group (possibly with a large donation or inheritance).


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2014)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> I confidently predict that it will be restarted with another group (possibly with a large donation or inheritance).



Putting to bed the myth that anarchists have wealthy backgrounds.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 10, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Freedom no longer to be published in hard copy.
> 
> 
> 
> I confidently predict that it will be restarted with another group (possibly with a large donation or inheritance).



I'm not surprised. I could never see why anyone would pay money for it other than out of sentimentality.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 10, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Putting to bed the myth that anarchists have wealthy backgrounds.


putting to bed the myth that anarchists with wealthy backgrounds are prepared to fund freedom, anyway


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 10, 2014)

It's hard to see how they are going to stop making a loss with a web publication and free sheet. Free sheets by their very nature have to be subsidised.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 10, 2014)

because a sheet costs pennies and can be done in house where as a newspaper needs sending off, printing, stitching and delivering by an outside org


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2014)

Nigel Irritable said:


> It's hard to see how they are going to stop making a loss with a web publication and free sheet. Free sheets by their very nature have to be subsidised.



Have you read the statement? A lot of their costs - so hence their losses - was shouldered by the goodwill of Aldgate Press who presumably will shift that goodwill to the cheaper-to-print free sheet.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Mar 10, 2014)

ddraig said:


> because a sheet costs pennies and can be done in house where as a newspaper needs sending off, printing, stitching and delivering by an outside org



That rather depends on how professional looking the free sheet is going to be. They can range from looking like a paid for paper to a double sided photocopy. I was presuming they were talking about something more towards the fancy end of the spectrum rather than a glorified leaflet.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 10, 2014)

Nigel Irritable said:


> That rather depends on how professional looking the free sheet is going to be. They can range from looking like a paid for paper to a double sided photocopy. I was presuming they were talking about something more towards the fancy end of the spectrum rather than a glorified leaflet.


It sounds like the free sheet will not be a regular thing though and rightly so, good for Freedom taking the plunge


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Mar 10, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> It sounds like the free sheet will not be a regular thing though and rightly so, good for Freedom taking the plunge


The plunge into deep icy waters? Sad that another real publication bites the dust.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 10, 2014)

Larry O'Hara said:


> The plunge into deep icy waters? Sad that another real publication bites the dust.



nope the plunge to go fully online


----------



## ska invita (Mar 10, 2014)

Larry O'Hara said:


> The plunge into deep icy waters? Sad that another real publication bites the dust.


It is sad, but the key thing is effectiveness in reaching readers, and im sure they'll immediately get 10 times the readers they had by publishing online.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Mar 10, 2014)

ska invita said:


> It is sad, but the key thing is effectiveness in reaching readers, and im sure they'll immediately get 10 times the readers they had by publishing online.


You are possibly right, but I would ask what is the depth of those readers attachment to the ideas therein? Will it be any more than the attachment felt when watching a dancing cat?  This might sound flippant but the internet encourages fragmentation, dissipation, indeed distraction.  I am influenced here by books such as Nicholas Carr's The Shallows on how the internet changes the way we think read & remember.  Not the type of debate suited to the virtual format, but there you have it.  The continued existence of multiple high production value magazines on the high street/in supermarkets tells me that the printed word is not dead, yet.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 10, 2014)

Larry O'Hara said:


> You are possibly right, but I would ask what is the depth of those readers attachment to the ideas therein? Will it be any more than the attachment felt when watching a dancing cat?  This might sound flippant but the internet encourages fragmentation, dissipation, indeed distraction.  I am influenced here by books such as Nicholas Carr's The Shallows on how the internet changes the way we think read & remember.  Not the type of debate suited to the virtual format, but there you have it.  The continued existence of multiple high production value magazines on the high street/in supermarkets tells me that the printed word is not dead, yet.


I'm sure the argument in the Shallows is a good one, and has much truth, but I think Freedom being primarily a newspaper with news items and analysis, it is well suited to the web, and occasional longer pieces can compliment those shorter items. Like many small-circulation presses, the amount of work that goes into producing and writing them, compared to how many people in fact read it has become very unbalanced. I get the impression anarchist articles do pretty well on the web, particularly relative to the scale of the anarchist movement in the UK.

Personally I struggle to retain information I have read from books as much as any other source


----------



## Nice one (Mar 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Freedom no longer to be published in hard copy.


 
not had internet for while (and won't have it for a while longer) but lots to say about this. Ugly fucked up murky stuff indeed


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2016)

BUMP

BBC World Service - World Update, What does anarchism mean in the 21st century?
*What does anarchism mean in the 21st century?*
Our feature this week explores what anarchism means in the 21st century to those who follow it. Dan Damon visited the Freedom Press, one of the oldest anarchist book shops in London, to ask how the philosophy is still relevant today.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 5, 2016)

ska invita said:


> BUMP
> 
> BBC World Service - World Update, What does anarchism mean in the 21st century?
> *What does anarchism mean in the 21st century?*
> Our feature this week explores what anarchism means in the 21st century to those who follow it. Dan Damon visited the Freedom Press, one of the oldest anarchist book shops in London, to ask how the philosophy is still relevant today.


One of eh. One of.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 20, 2017)

Click here to support The Big Freedom Rebuild by Freedom Building

Freedom needs your help! Or at least the Freedom Building in Whitechapel does.

One of East London’s last radical bastions, since we moved into 84b in 1968 the Freedom building has weathered firebombs, arrests, police infiltration, stalkers, threats of all kinds and more movement shenanigans than you can shake a very large stick at. And now we’re facing a major rebuilding project, costing up to £50,000, including vital works to fix the roof, walls and even stairs.

A survey carried out last year highlighted that emergency repairs are needed to the roof and walls that will total around £13,000. Our aim is to raise this amount by August 2017 so that the building works can take place in the Summer. As of February 2017 we have raised £5,000 to get us started.





But the fun doesn't stop there - over the coming three years we will need a lot more money to treat dampness in the walls, insulate the building, install a boiler and look into making the whole place more accessible. In the long term costs could be between £40-50,000 to bring the building back to its best, including things like fixing up the lovely (but old-style) sash windows.
The building is an important resource providing space for; an anarchist bookshop that is open 7 days of the week; Freedom news and publishing group that has been producing anarchist propaganda since 1886; office space for Haven Distribution, Soldiarity Federation, Anarchist Federation, Corporate Watch, IWW UK, the National Bargee Travellers Association - London branch and the Advisory Service for Squatters ; Decentre , a social room for meetings, events and organising; and for supporting groups such as London ABC , Legal Defence and Monitoring and the Green and Black Cross who regularly use the building.

Help us bring 84 back to its best so we can continue to work as a vital hub for the anarchist movement!

All of the rewards on offer are for collection from Freedom Bookshop in Whitechapel. If you would like to organise for postage of your item(s) please contact shop(at)freedompress.org.uk

Rewards up for grabs include

Freedom Tote Bag




Save the Freedom Building t-shirt


----------

